# Մշակույթ > Գրական նախագծեր > Համատեղ պատմվածքներ > Արձակ. Գալաթեա-ի, Chuk-ի և Ivy-ի համատեղ պատմվածքը

## Վարպետ

Գալաթեա-ն սկսում է, Chuk-ը` շարունակում, Ivy-ն`ավարտում:

----------


## Գալաթեա

Դռան վերևում գրված էր` "Գտիր քեզ այստեղ":
Կարմիր նեոնե տառերից "ք"-ն չէր վառվում: Քմծիծաղ տվեց ու մտավ ներս:

Նախասրահից հյուրասենյակ տանող դռան վերևից կախած զանգակը ծլնգաց, երբ ներս մտավ:
- Մտեք նստեք, հիմա կգամ, - լսվեց սենյակի խորքից:
Աղոտ լուսավորված սենյակում բուրավետ մոմերի ծանր հոտ էր կանգնած:
Սովորության համեմատ` աչքերով "նկարեց" ողջ տարածքը: Ապակե ցածրիկ սեղանի վրա դեղնած թղթերի կույտ էր լցված: 
Հայացք նետելով քիչ առաջ լսված ձայնի ուղղությամբ` մոտեցավ սեղանին:  Առաջին վերցրած թղթին գրված էր` "հետո, երբ եկավ, արդեն լավ չէի...իր կարծիքով ոչնցացնող հայացք նետես վրաս..ծիծաղս եկավ: Բայց չկարողացա ծիծաղել...հետո ինձ պատմեցին, որ հռհռում էի այդ պահին..ինչու էնտեղ չէիր, թույլ չտայիր անկումս..."

Վերցրեց հաջորդ դեղնած թուղթը. "մինչև հիմա հենց հիշում եմ, մարմինս փշաքաղվում է: Քեզ եմ ուզում..համբույրիդ տված խելագարություն եմ ուզում...շուրթերիդ կրքի մեջ արձագանքվող հառաչանքս այրում է ինձ...կարոտել եմ.արի.."

Դողացող ձեռքերով վայր դրեց թղթի կտորը և ուզում էր հաջորդը վերցնել..
-  Ինչ եք անում?
Տոնը բարկացած չէր: Սենյակում հայտնված կինը պարզապես հետաքրքվեց:
Լուռ ցույց տվեց դեղնած թղթակտորները` ուսումնասիրելով կնոջ շպարի հաստ շերտի հետևում թաքնված դեմքը:
- Նամակներ են...մարդիկ իրենց սիրելիների հին նամակները գտնում բերում են, որ դրանցով նրանց ապագան տեսնեմ: Հիմա մարդիկ դադարել են նամակներ գրել թղթի վրա..նստեք,- ձեռքով ցույց տվեց մյուս սեղանը, որի մոտ երկու կողմից աթոռ էր դրված:

Գուշակելու քարտերը մաշված էին, կողքերը ծալծված: 
Յուրաքանչյուր քարտը շուռ տալիս կինը հայացքով մերկացնում էր դիմացը նստած տղամարդուն ու ասում հերթական ախմախությունը:
Հանկարծ հասկացավ, որ դիմացինի ժպիտը դադարում է պարզապես սիրալիր լինելուց ու լռեց:
- Կտաք ձեր ձեռքը? Ես էլ եմ ուզում փորձել գուշակել - մեղմ, խորը ձայնով ասաց տղամարդը:

Հայացքը չկարողանալով կտրել մոխրագույն աչքերից` լարովի տիկնիկի մեխանիկական շարժումով, անճաշակ մատանիներով ծանրացած ձեռքը մեկնեց տղամարդուն: 
Մի քանի վայրկյան ձեռքի ափին նայելուց հետո տղամարդը բարձրացրեց գլուխը և սարսռեցնող ժպիտով նայեց կնոջը:
- Դուք հինգ րոպեից մեռնելու եք:

----------

Համիկ (05.11.2009), Ֆոտոն (16.08.2009)

----------


## Chuk

*Շատ ուշացրեցի, ներողություն*

Տղամարդու ժպիտը չքացավ, աչքերում արտացոլվեց տարակուսանքը: Նա պատրաստ էր կնոջ դեմքին կարդալ զարմանք կամ վախ, խուճապ, բայց ոչ երբեք ուրախություն, տեսնել ժպիտ շողացող:

Կինը բացեց սեղանի փոքրիկ դարակը: Տղամարդն այդ շարժումը նկատելով արագ մերկացրեց իր ատրճանակն ու պահեց կնոջ ուղղությամբ. մտածում էր, թե կինկ զենք է հանելու, կամ կուրացնող գազ:

Կինը նորից ժպտաց ու դարակից հանելով մի հին ժամացույց, դրեց սեղանին: Սենյակի լռության մեջ լսվում էր միայն ժամացույցի տկտկոցը, որն առանց շտապելու, հանգիստ, բայց չարագուշակ հաշվում էր վայրկյանները, րոպեները:

Կնոջ ու տղամարդու հայացքները հանդիպեցին ու նրանք սևեռուն նայելով իրար, յուրաքանչյուր իր մտքում ժամացույցի հետ միասին վայրկյաններն էր հաշվում: Կնոջ առաջ նստած էր իր մահը՝ տանջված դեմքով տղամարդու կերպարանքով, ատրճանակը ձեռքին: Ու կինը հանգիստ, խաղաղ, ժպտալով նայում էր իր մահվան աչքերին: Տղամարդն իր առջև տեսնում էր իր բախտը՝ անճաշակ շպարված կնոջ կերպարանքով, անհասկանալի, օտար, անկանխատեսելի: Ու տղամարդը շփոթված, տարակուսած, վախվորած նայում էր իր բախտի աչքերին:

Ժամացույցը հաշվեց հինգ րոպեներն ու կարթես նախախնամության թելադրանքով հանկարթ խոր տնքոց հանելով լռեց՝ սենյակը թողնելով կատարյալ ու սահմռկեցուցիչ լռության մեջ:

Կինը շուռ տվեց հերթական քարտը, նայեց ու նրա դեմքին դաջվեց արհամարհանքը: Քարտը շպրտեց սեղանին՝ տղամարդու առջև ու ասաց վերջին գուշակությունը.

- Քարտերի դասավորությունը ցույց է տալիս, որ դու հեշտ գրավելու ես բազում կանանց սրտերն ու էլ ավելի հեշտ կորցնելու ես նրանց: Կորցնելու ես քո վախկոտության ու անվճռականության պատճառով: Դու երբեք չես անի այն, ինչը հասկանում ես, որ պետք է անել: Միշտ քեզ կխանգառի քո թուլությունը, անվճռականությունը... քարտերն ի զորու չեն քեզ օգնել...

Սենյակում նորից քար լռություն տիրեց, տղամարդու ու կնոջ հայացքները նորից հատվեցին: Սենյակի լռությունը խախտեց հանկարծակի կրակոցը:

----------

Համիկ (05.11.2009)

----------


## ivy

Կրակոցի ձայնն արձագանքեց տղամարդու ուղեղում։ Հոգնած էր, բայց գիտեր՝ սա դեռ վերջը չէ...

Հանկարծ աչքերի առջև հայտնվեցին բոլոր–բոլորը, ովքեր իրենց ճակատագիր որոշողների տեղն էին դրել։ 
Ահա իր պարարտ շեֆը, որ քրտնած մատներով տկտկացնում էր սեղանին ու տխմար հայացքով նայում իրեն՝ հոգնած աշխատողին, որ իր անքուն գիշերների դիմաց մի երկու կոպեկ ավել փող էր ուզում։ Այդ դատարկագլուխ պարա՞րտը պիտի որոշեր իր ապրուստը, ի՞նչ իրավունքով։ Քրտնած մատնե՞րը պիտի գծեին իր ճակատագիրը, ո՜չ։ Տղամարդը հիշեց, թե ինչպես գլորվեց իր շեֆը՝ արձակելով խոզին բնորոշ խռխռոց, այդպես էլ չհասկանալով, թե ինչու։ 

Գուցե նույն հարցն էլ իր սիրուհու աչքերի մեջ էր, որ ամեն կերպ փորձում էր  իր նման տղու ոտքը կապել տան ժանգահոտ դռանը։ Երեխա էր ուզում, ընտանիք... Այդ պճնված տիկնի՞կը պիտի լիներ իր ճակատագիրը՝ խլելով միակ բանը, որ դեռ իրենն էր՝ ազատությունը։ Նա՞ պիտի դառնար իր ու բազում կանանց միջև բուսնած փուշը, որին ոչ սիրել կարող ես, ոչ ջարդել՝ կծակոտի, արնաքամ կանի, բայց հողից չի պոկվի։ Պետք էր վերացնել, քանի դեռ սերմը փուշ չէր դարձել... 

Իսկ այն կլոր աչքերով դեպուտատը, որ իր ազգի փոխարեն որոշումներ էր կայացնում՝ կեմ «դեմ», մեկ «կողմ» քվեարկելով. կարծես հենց ինքն էր բոլորի բախտի տերը։ Կլոր ակնոցների վրայից էլ ինչ մի խորիմաստ աչքերով էր նայում՝ իբր թե ես եմ, որ կամ, բոլորիդ ուզածը գիտեմ, հիմա ամեն մեկիդ իր բաժին բախտի կտորը կշպրտեմ։ Աչք էլ չես թարթի, երբ նրա փայլուն ակնոցները կհայտնվեն նախագահական աշխատասեղանի վրա, ու հետո, վերջ, էլ դեմը չես առնի։ Եվ կստանաս քո ճակատագրի  դառը հաբը, պիտի կուլ տաս ու կամաց սատկես։ Բայց չէ՜... ինքը ճակատագրին ենթարկվողներից չէր։ Մի թունավոր դանակ ու վերջ կլոր ակնոցներով բախտ բաժանողին։ Այս մեռնող շան աչքերում էլ չկար հասկանալ փորձողի ջանք անգամ։

Հիմա էլ անճաշակ մատանիներով շպարված պառավը, որ կարծում էր՝ բոլորի կյանքում ամեն ինչ արդեն որոշված է։ Ինքն էլ բախտի ճշտախոս ու ճարտար լեզուն է։ Պիտի արմատախիլ անել այդ լեզուն, չորացնել։

Չէ, նրանք երբեք չեն հասկանա, որ ինքը ճակատագրի որսորդն է ու ամեն անգամ սպանելու է բախտ կոչվող այլանդակին, ով էլ լինի դրա դիմակի տակ։ 

Դրսում դեռ վառվում էր մի տառ կորցրած ցուցանակը. «Գտիր եզ այստեղ»։ Սեղանին սառել էին անշունչ քարտերը։ Ժամացույցի սլաքները թեթև կտկտում էին՝ շարժվելու անհույս փորձով։ 
Կինը, բերանը կիսաբաց, նստած էր գետնին՝ իր իսկ արյան լճի մեջ։ Տղամարդը նայում էր նրան... Հոգնած էր, բայց գիտեր` սա դեռ վերջը չէ...

----------

Համիկ (05.11.2009), Ֆոտոն (16.08.2009)

----------


## Տատ

Ոնց որ մի մարդ գրած լինի: 
Ամբողջական լավ գործ:
Ո՞նց եք կարողանում...

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Դռան վերևում գրված էր` "Գտիր քեզ այստեղ":
> - Դուք հինգ րոպեից մեռնելու եք:


Լավն էր, լավն էր, լավն էր.... 
Հումորով ու սրամիտ շրջադարձներով լի...



> *Շատ ուշացրեցի, ներողություն*..................................
> - *Քարտերի դասավորությունը ցույց է տալիս, որ դու հեշտ գրավելու ես բազում կանանց սրտերն ու էլ ավելի հեշտ կորցնելու ես նրանց: Կորցնելու ես քո վախկոտության ու անվճռականության պատճառով: Դու երբեք չես անի այն, ինչը հասկանում ես, որ պետք է անել: Միշտ քեզ կխանգառի քո թուլությունը, անվճռականությունը... քարտերն ի զորու չեն քեզ օգնել*...
> :


Ինչքան ճիշտ է բնութագրում որոշ մարդկանց էությունը, շատ դիպուկ է....  :Sad: 




> Կրակոցի ձայնն արձագանքեց տղամարդու ուղեղում։ Հոգնած էր, բայց գիտեր՝ սա դեռ վերջը չէ...
> .............................................
> Կինը, բերանը կիսաբաց, նստած էր գետնին՝ իր իսկ արյան լճի մեջ։ Տղամարդը նայում էր նրան... Հոգնած էր, բայց գիտեր` սա դեռ վերջը չէ...


Ivy-ի վերջն էլ դուրս եկավ, հետաքրքիր է, որ իր տիպիկ ոճով չի գրել, շատ մռայլ ու դրամատիկ շունչ է հաղորդել պատմվածքին, ինչը տեղին էր...  :Smile: 

Լավն էր  :Smile:

----------


## Dayana

Լավն էր, իսկական բոյեվիկ  :Wink:  զգացել եք ինչքան շատ է գրվում անարդարությանը դեմ գնացող ու ուժեղ մարդկանց մասին?: Չէ, սա իսկապես մի բան նշանակում է  :Smile:  Ապրեք, հիացած եմ :

----------


## impression

Մռայլ էր, դրանով իսկ անսպասելի, քանի որ հեղինակներից միայն Գալաթեայից կարող էի նման բան սպասել, բայց ինքը ձեր միջի "լայթ"-ն էր էս անգամ: Լավն էր, ինձ դուր եկավ, խառնափնթոր զգացումներ ու մտքեր առաջացրեց:

----------


## Chuk

Լավ, մի քիչ էլ ես գրեմ: Նախ ասեմ, որ շատ մեծ դժվարությամբ եմ գրել, մի քանի տարբերակ պատռել, մոռանալով: Գալաթեաի սկիզբը շատ բազմակողմանի ու պարտավորեցնող էր՝ լավ գործ ստեղծելու: Պիտի խոստովանեմ, որ չկարողացա պատվով տակից դուրս գալ ու կարծում եմ, որ բավական անհաջող շարունակություն գրեցի, որը հրաշալիորեն փրկեց երրորդ հեղինակը՝ ivy-ն, իմ համար շատ անսպասելի ու հետաքրքիր լուծում տալով: Մի բանի ես ու ivy-ն այնուամենայնիվ ուշադրություն չդարձրինք, հնարավոր է, որ պիտի հիշեինք Գալաթեայի սկսած նամակների պատմությունը: Բայց չգիտեմ, ճի՞շտ արեցինք, որ դա երկրորդ պլան մղեցինք, թե՞ սխալ: Ընդհանուր, կարծում եմ, որ բավական հաջողված գործ ստացվեց  :Smile: 

Շնորհակալություն համահեղինակներիս հրաշալի գործի համար  :Smile:

----------


## Երվանդ

> *Շատ ուշացրեցի, ներողություն*
> 
> - Քարտերի դասավորությունը ցույց է տալիս, որ դու հեշտ գրավելու ես բազում կանանց սրտերն ու էլ ավելի հեշտ կորցնելու ես նրանց: Կորցնելու ես քո վախկոտության ու անվճռականության պատճառով: Դու երբեք չես անի այն, ինչը հասկանում ես, որ պետք է անել: Միշտ քեզ կխանգառի քո թուլությունը, անվճռականությունը... քարտերն ի զորու չեն քեզ օգնել...


Էս միտքը շատ դուրս եկավ :Smile: , ու ընդհանրապես էս ֆորմատով գործերի մեծ մասը ահագին հաջողված են ստացվում :Hands Up:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

Շատ լավ էր գրված ու համահունչ, չնայած չի կարելի ասել որ յուրաքանչյուր գրող շարունակել է այնպես, ինչպես նախորդն էր պատկերացնում շարունակությունը, այսինքն ընդհանուր պատմվածքի մեջ 3 մասնակիցներն էլ զգալի ներդրում ունեցան: Ամենաշատը Ivy-ի մասը դուրս եկավ, բայց ասեմ, որ այդ «ամենաշատ» արտահայտությունը շատ հարաբերական է. բոլոր երեքն էլ լավն էին: Մի խոսքով՝ ԱՊՐԵ՛Ք:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Պատմվածքը շատ լավն էր..... Համ հումոր կար, համ խորհրդավորություն, համ suspense, ու լիքը մտածելու տեղիք էր տալիս..... Ապրեք երեքդ էլ, արտակարգ է ստացվել  :Wink:

----------


## Հայկօ

Ես *ատրճանակ* չէի «ներմուծի»: «Դուք հինգ րոպեից մեռնելու եք»-ը գուշակի մոտ ամեն ինչ կնշանակեր, բացի օկուլտիստ-ֆատալիստական գնդակահարությունից  :Smile: : Կարելի էր առավել «խորհրդավոր» շարունակություն տալ: Ինչևէ, սա իմ և միմիայն իմ կարծիքն է, որ դույզն ինչ չի նսեմացնում հաջորդ երկու հեղինակների գտած հաջող լուծումը: Նաև՝ մի ընդհանուր դիտարկում. նման ստեղծագործություններում ես, օրինակ, կողմ եմ, որ շարունակող հեղինակները աշխատեն գրել նախահեղինակի ոճին հանգույն, այլ ոչ թե սեփական՝ թեկուզ և ծանոթ և արժանիորեն գնահատված ոճով: Ցանկացած դեպքում այս բնույթի (այս թեմայի) գործերը հարկ է դիտարկել որպես մեկ ամբողջական ստեղծագործություն, այլ ոչ՝ կտոր-կտոր հավաքված «մոզայիկա» կամ ինչ-որ հավես, ժամանակավոր խաղ: Կարծում եմ՝ միայն այդ դեպքում այս թեման չի վերածվի «Իմ  վերևի եսիմինչը»-ի տիպի զվարճանքի: Այս առումով, բնականաբար, պատմվածքը սկսողի պատասխանատվությունը շատ մեծ է, և այդ պարտավորության տակից *Գալաթեան*, կարծում եմ, փառքով դուրս եկավ: Կես էջում ընտիր մատուցված էր կիսաֆանտաստիկ-մոգական, մեծ քաղաքի լեգենդներով շաղախված ծխամած, անդրաշխարհյա աշխարհի ու միջնորդ-սալոնի թանձր մթնոլորտը: Ընդ որում, ի տարբերություն մի քանի այլ սկզբերի, սա հենց պատմվածքի՛ սկիզբ էր և ոչ, ասենք, վիպակի կամ նովելի:

----------


## *e}|{uka*

Ահավոր լավն էր....  :Good:

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Էս միտքը շատ դուրս եկավ,


Հա, պատկերացրու, դիպուկ էր ասված:

----------

